# This makes me SICK! Please report!!!



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

If you thought those bug fights were bad, this is a whole new level. And if cutting up a pede isn't disgusting enough, at approx 3:44 it becomes truly sadistic and utterly disturbing. Please, report this video!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Leila (Apr 13, 2017)

That is terrible.  And yes, I did report it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Apr 13, 2017)

Reported... I hope they take it seriously... god that was horrible... I actually wanted to vomit during it because I felt so horrible for that poor centipede (and they aren't even close to a favorite insect of mine... but god)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

Imagine how it would feel for me, someone who loves centipedes dearly, to endure watching such horrible cruelty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 13, 2017)

Reported. Only watched a few seconds.

I'd absolutely love to have a garage and 24hrs with that poor excuse of man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

I'd love to have my own pedes (especially my new nutcase of an E. rubripes) and a few seconds with that man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 13, 2017)

That´s horrendous! I´ve reported it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 13, 2017)

Reported. Not into pedes, but this is just sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 13, 2017)

Reported as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, it looks like the video has been deleted. Nice work guys!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 13, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Well, it looks like the video has been deleted. Nice work guys!


It's good to know we can make a difference

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RTTB (Apr 13, 2017)

Didn't get a chance to view it. If it involves killing mutilating a centipede for a sick thrill then the guy needs multiple giant centipede bites to his probably severely undeveloped 'nether regions'. That would be true karma.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## N1ghtFire (Apr 13, 2017)

I didnt get a chance to see it but thats terrible.  Why would someone even think about cutting up a live animal.. i can understand dissecting dead specimens, but cutting up one while its alive for no real reason? Humans are dumb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MantidMaster (Apr 13, 2017)

Terrible video, but I am amazed in how it takes only 3-4 hours to take down a youtube video. Still, chopping up a centipede sounds horrific ;-;

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 13, 2017)

Phew... luckily, I was able to save that video on time; I will upload that again using one of my YT 'sock' channels 

jook

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'd absolutely love to have a garage and 24hrs with that poor excuse of man.


I would love to introduce a _S.subspinipes_ into his anus, using a funnel :-s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 13, 2017)

MantidMaster said:


> Terrible video, but I am amazed in how it takes only 3-4 hours to take down a youtube video. Still, chopping up a centipede sounds horrific ;-;


I was rather pleased it only took that much time. Good to know there are actually people watching out for bad content and reports.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 13, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I would love to introduce a _S.subspinipes_ into his anus, using a funnel :-s


Why punish the pede. 

Strap him to a table. Hammer and 6"nails. Start at the bottom of his shins and put one every 2". From there he becomes a beautiful playground.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2 | Useful 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thid just makes me mad. God job on getting the video removed, unfortunate we couldn't have saved the pede, though.  Well at least it shows no one was supporting it so maybe it won't happen again.

Good job to those who reported!  Job, was already done by the time I came around.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

To those guys who missed the video, in addition to cutting up a pede, the guy also weakens another before burning it alive.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 13, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> To those guys who missed the video, in addition to cutting up a pede, the guy also weakens another before burning it alive.


Aww, dude, i intentionally stopped watching before it became worse...no need to fill my head with that image...I would like to, you know, get some sleep later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Apr 13, 2017)

I am so glad we were able to get it removed. I honestly would likely never keep pedes on purpose (at least not centipedes, I love milipedes and other types). But I have several that find their way into my house (insect cages) and garage. All mine are the CA natives, and of course when/if they are dangerous to my insects, I remove them and put them outside *shrugs*. I see no need to destroy something... just for the "fun?" of it? Was it supposed to be fun? It made me sick. Poor babies. I mean I honestly would never be against taking a centipede in if it was in need of a home, and I would likely fall in love with them then. I just have never had the chance. I still find them beautiful and wonderfully adapted <3 (which is something I find amazing)


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 13, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> If you thought those bug fights were bad, this is a whole new level. And if cutting up a pede isn't disgusting enough, at approx 3:44 it becomes truly sadistic and utterly disturbing. Please, report this video!


What was the channel?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

I think it was LiveLeak something...


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 13, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> I think it was LiveLeak something...


cartel chainsaw beheading?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 13, 2017)

No, definitely not that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magenta (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow, that's awful. I'm glad I didn't see it.


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 19, 2017)

If he was on fire and I had water, I'd drink it. Just like techrax when he burned live hissing cockroaches to death with molten aluminium and kept it monetised even after he made an "apology"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 20, 2017)

Why would someone do this? Some people are sick in the head.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BishopiMaster (Apr 21, 2017)

No offense but this thread is past. The video was taken off, let it rest in peace


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 21, 2017)

I just wish I could have remembered the channel, in case there are more videos of that type. I also imagine, from the title of the video "My Pet Centipede" that it was directed toward people like us.


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 21, 2017)

I couldn't stand to watch it. There was a Stupid supposedly nature show that
came out a couple of years ago where this guy was dissecting insects. In
the name of science so he said.  Obviously the show didn't last.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 22, 2017)

Another one, from another channel. This time, it's drowning what appears to be a collection of orange-legged Dehaani. He has posted similar videos before, and typically laughs off people who attempt to reason with him. Report away!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 22, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Another one, from another channel. This time, it's drowning what appears to be a collection of orange-legged Dehaani. He has posted similar videos before, and typically laughs off people who attempt to reason with him. Report away!


<[°¥\<~{>|%% seriously?? 
Edit: reported. Bastard. 

What baffles me is that they are so happy to torment these creatures when instead they could've sold it and make money out of it. I haven't got a clue what goes on in these peoples heads...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 22, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Another one, from another channel. This time, it's drowning what appears to be a collection of orange-legged Dehaani. He has posted similar videos before, and typically laughs off people who attempt to reason with him. Report away!


Unfortunately breeders drown pedes to knock them out to be able to "pop" them to sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Unfortunately breeders drown pedes to knock them out to be able to "pop" them to sex.


This is correct, and, IMO, one of the reasons why _Scolopendridae _are 99.99% always sold as "unsexed" even by skilled breeders here on AB or worldwide. To sex a _Theraphosidae _is easy. To sex a _Scolopendridae _more annoying, and not worth since they doesn't move the 'market' like T's do. Sadly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> when instead they could've sold it and make money out of it.


I doubt, my friend... according to his YT channel and name/username, he's from Vietnam. Those 'pedes are natives on such areas and to encounter those in your house, quite normal.

Asian _Scolopendridae _are *extremely *cheap even here in Europe and in the U.S so I doubt that, selling those, he would make money.

As far a judgement of mine is concerned about him and his act, I'd prefer not, for that I can be really offensive if I want... let's say only that some Yankee forgot to deliver a nice dose of Napalm, back then, to a certain house lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 22, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This is correct, and, IMO, one of the reasons why _Scolopendridae _are 99.99% always sold as "unsexed" even by skilled breeders here on AB or worldwide. To sex a _Theraphosidae _is easy. To sex a _Scolopendridae _more annoying, and not worth since they doesn't move the 'market' like T's do. Sadly.


They are also co2'd instead of drowning. That's got to be less stressful if done right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 22, 2017)

basin79 said:


> They are also co2'd instead of drowning. That's got to be less stressful if done right.


I would say just stomp them if they are a pest. I feel like these centipedes have been tormenting this guy for some time, and felt he should return the favor. His biggest mistake was posting it on the internet.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2017)

* When I said that Asian _Scolopendridae _are cheap (here in Europe and in the U.S) I was talking, of course, about 'common' _S.subspinipes_ and _S.dehaani_, not the rare one.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2017)

Jesse James said:


> I would say just stomp them if they are a pest. I feel like these centipedes have been tormenting this guy for some time, and he felt like he wanted to return the favor. His biggest mistake was posting it on the internet.


I have nothing, in all honesty, against someone that smash a _Scolopendridae _that entered in his/her Asian house. I'm not joking.

Their venom is brutal. Brutal. And we can't expect that, everyone, would act like we would. To think, or pretend that, is madness.

But one thing is smashing his/her head with a boot, out of (honest) fear of said invert, another, on my book, is to put the bugger into a bottle full of filth (seems crappy oil or something).

That's unnecessary cruel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 22, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I have nothing, in all honesty, against someone that smash a _Scolopendridae _that entered in his/her Asian house. I'm not joking.
> 
> Their venom is brutal. Brutal. And we can't expect that, everyone, would act like we would. To think, or pretend that, is madness.
> 
> ...


I wish there was a backstory, cuz it could just be some ******* killing these creatures for fun. IDK. I can't really be hard on someone killing pests no matter what the method, because I do the same thing, I kill insects all the time including drowning.


----------



## RTTB (Apr 22, 2017)

People who are low life no life devoid of anything meaningful or exciting in their lives practice and post videos of such things.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 22, 2017)

RTTB said:


> People who are low life no life devoid of anything meaningful or exciting in their lives practice and post videos of such things.


Let's assume the backstory is that these centipedes have been infesting this persons house, he has a family that are all sick and tired of these centipedes biting them and causing trouble, so instead of calling the orkin guy to do about the same thing, he saves some money and in the process gets some payback on these centipedes biting up him and his family. (I do agree he should of not posted it to youtube. But maybe he didn't, maybe someone else posted it? think a little before going straight to the easy thing, which is calling him a bad person)


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Apr 22, 2017)

Jesse James said:


> I would say just stomp them if they are a pest. I feel like these centipedes have been tormenting this guy for some time, and felt he should return the favor. His biggest mistake was posting it on the internet.


I don't even see why they're in his house in the first place. You don't typically see giant centipedes in the home unless there's small animals that can be eaten, and even then it's rare


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2017)

Jesse James said:


> Let's assume the backstory is that these centipedes have been infesting this persons house, he has a family that are all sick and tired of these centipedes biting them and causing trouble, so instead of calling the orkin guy to do about the same thing, he saves some money and in the process gets some payback on these centipedes biting up him and his family. (I do agree he should of not posted it to youtube. But maybe he didn't, maybe someone else posted it? think a little before going straight to the easy thing, which is calling him a bad person)


Aside for the online part, even considering what you said (assuming things were that way or sort of) still for me remains a useless cruelty what he did. Only the effort to grab the 'pede, put said animal into a bottle full of... what's that liquid btw, seems kinda oil to me -- for drown, when to smash the 'pede head is definitely 24/7 more easy, faster, and IMO logic.

Nothing bad with what he did, hower. I mean... if someone is sadic, that's normal, uh :-s


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 22, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> I don't even see why they're in his house in the first place. You don't typically see giant centipedes in the home unless there's small animals that can be eaten, and even then it's rare


Because the video uploader lives in Vietnam. And, in Vietnam, especially in certain areas, to end with a _Scolopendridae _in the house isn't so rare.


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 22, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Aside for the online part, even considering what you said (assuming things were that way or sort of) still for me remains a useless cruelty what he did. Only the effort to grab the 'pede, put said animal into a bottle full of... what's that liquid btw, seems kinda oil to me -- for drown, when to smash the 'pede head is definitely 24/7 more easy, faster, and IMO logic.
> 
> Nothing bad with what he did, hower. I mean... if someone is sadic, that's normal, uh :-s


Everyone's different and deals with things in different ways, even if it's not the best option. Like I said above I feel like it's a real problem with these centipedes in his house, and after years of these centipedes biting and crawling in bed with him etc. He probably lost it and now enjoys killing these pests. I feel the same way about gnats. But who would defend gnats lol. I bet if there was a video of someone killing flys and gnats no one would care lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

